# Einstellen des "Radon Basic Taper" Steuersatzes



## TR2N (11. August 2015)

Liebe Gemeinde! 

Mich beschäftigt zur Zeit die korrekte Einstellung des Steuersatzspiels an meinem ZR Race 7.0. Dort ist der "Radon Basic Taper" Steuersatz verbaut, den ich beim einsenden der Gabel zum Fox - Service gleich auseinander genommen, gesäubert und mit LMX neu gefettet habe. 

In zahlreichen Videos und Forenbeiträgen wird ja empfohlen, die Ahead-Schraube soweit anzuziehen, dass kein Spiel mehr vorhanden oder kein klackern am Steuersatz zu hören ist. Dazu Vorderradbremse anziehen und das Rad nach vorn und hinten wippen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich jetzt nicht nach der Sichtung des Steuersatzes irgendetwas gefunden habe, was klacken könnte. Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, wie weit ich die Ahead-Schraube anziehen muss, weil ich auch keinerlei Spiel wahrnehmen kann, egal wie fest ich die ziehe. Der Vorbau ist natürlich während des Einstellens locker. Ich habe mich damit beholfen, die Ahead-Schraube sehr leicht bis handwarm anzuziehen und darauf zu achten, dass die Lenkung sehr leichtgängig bleibt. Aber unsicher bin ich mir irgendwie schon, da ich auch nicht riskieren möchte, irgendetwas "kaputt" zu machen bzw. irgendeine Spätfolge wie Rahmendefekte etc. davon zu tragen. 

Hat hier jemand eine Erfahrung, die mir evtl. weiterhilft?

LG
Nico


----------



## TR2N (11. August 2015)

Hat sich schon erledigt, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albireo (13. März 2016)

und, was wars?


----------

